# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ամանորի խոզի բուդ ... Բդամոլություն

## Anul

արդյոք ճիշտ եք գտնում այն, որ հայերս չափից դուրս շատ, անիմաստ ծախս ու ջանք ենք թափում մի երկու օրվա համար. ու այդ ծախսերը ստիպված անում են նույնիսկ կարիգավոր մարդիկ. պարտքով փող են վերցնում, որ մի հատ խոզի բուդ առնեն երկու օրվա համար, հետո մի քանի ամիս դրա պարտքն են փակում. կարծում եմ` դա ուղղակի անհեթեթություն է. պետք է լինի մի ճոխ-ոչ պարտադիր, բայց դեսերտի սեղան ու վերջ. համոզված եմ դա էլ է բավական.
իսկ եթե միևնույն է այդքան ծախսն արվելու է, ապա ավելի լավ է պոքրիկ սեղանով բավարարվել, իսկ մնացած գումարը ծախսել ամանորյա գիշերը հաճելի և ուրախ միջավայրում ացկացնելու վրա.
դուք ինչ եք կարծում?  :Blush:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես այս նոր տարի ոչ մի ծախս չարեցի:  :Tongue: 
Տանը նստած իմ համար ակումբ եմ մտնում, մեկ-մեկ էլ որ ինտերնետս մեռնում է հեռուստացույց եմ նայում:  :Wink: 
Էժան պրծա:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010)

----------


## Taurus

Տխուր մարդիկ եք

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Տխուր մարդիկ եք


Ինչու՞: Երևի դու արդեն բանկրոտ ես եղել  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010)

----------


## Մանե

> Ես այս նոր տարի ոչ մի ծախս չարեցի: 
> Տանը նստած իմ համար ակումբ եմ մտնում, մեկ-մեկ էլ որ ինտերնետս մեռնում է հեռուստացույց եմ նայում: 
> Էժան պրծա:


Ես համաձայն չեմ. Ինձ թվում է որ Նոր տարին հենց նշանավորվում է նրանով որ մենք երկար պատրաստվում ենք և ծախս անում.Չէ որ այդ պահը տարին մի անգամ է լինում և պետք է որքան հնարավոր է լավ և հիշվող անցկացնել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> արդյոք ճիշտ եք գտնում այն, որ հայերս չափից դուրս շատ, անիմաստ ծախս ու ջանք ենք թափում մի երկու օրվա համար. ու այդ ծախսերը ստիպված անում են նույնիսկ կարիգավոր մարդիկ. պարտքով փող են վերցնում, որ մի հատ խոզի բուդ առնեն երկու օրվա համար, հետո մի քանի ամիս դրա պարտքն են փակում. կարծում եմ` դա ուղղակի անհեթեթություն է. պետք է լինի մի ճոխ-ոչ պարտադիր, բայց դեսերտի սեղան ու վերջ. համոզված եմ դա էլ է բավական.
> իսկ եթե միևնույն է այդքան ծախսն արվելու է, ապա ավելի լավ է պոքրիկ սեղանով բավարարվել, իսկ մնացած գումարը ծախսել ամանորյա գիշերը հաճելի և ուրախ միջավայրում ացկացնելու վրա.
> դուք ինչ եք կարծում?


Ան ջան, ես քեզ հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ: Կարծում եմ, որ այդ գումարը կարելի է շատ ավելի կարգին բաների վրա ծախսել, եթե, իհարկե կա, իսկ եթե չկա, անիմաստ է պարտքեր անելը: Էլ չեմ խոսում էն չարչարանքների մասին, որ տանտիկինները քաշում են: Առաջին անգամ երեկ եմ կարգին մասնակցել ամանորյա տանտիկինների գործերին: Հիմա մամայիս լիովին հասկանում եմ. կեսգիշերին մոտ արդեն սատկում էի, իսկ հետո չկարողացա ուրախանալ, գնացի քնելու: Սա այն դեպքում, երբ մեր տանն առանձնապես մեծ պատրաստություններ չեն տեսնում: Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ օրի են հասնում, ասենք, մի 20 ճաշատեսակ պատրաստող կանայք:  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010)

----------


## Արսեն

> Ան ջան, ես քեզ հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ: Կարծում եմ, որ այդ գումարը կարելի է շատ ավելի կարգին բաների վրա ծախսել, եթե, իհարկե կա, իսկ եթե չկա, անիմաստ է պարտքեր անելը: Էլ չեմ խոսում էն չարչարանքների մասին, որ տանտիկինները քաշում են: Առաջին անգամ երեկ եմ կարգին մասնակցել ամանորյա տանտիկինների գործերին: Հիմա մամայիս լիովին հասկանում եմ. կեսգիշերին մոտ արդեն սատկում էի, իսկ հետո չկարողացա ուրախանալ, գնացի քնելու: Սա այն դեպքում, երբ մեր տանն առանձնապես մեծ պատրաստություններ չեն տեսնում: Պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ օրի են հասնում, ասենք, մի 20 ճաշատեսակ պատրաստող կանայք:



Նոր Տարին նշանավորվում է նախ նրանով, որ մարդիկ մեծ պատրաստություններ են տեսնում և լիքը հյուրեր ընդունում մեծ և ճոխ ամանորյա սեղանով հանդերձ: 
Բայց այն ամենը, թե ինչ է կատարվում «զա կուլիսամի», թե ինչքան են չարչարվում տանտիկինները, որպեսզի հասցնեն ամեն ինչ պատրաստեն մինչ 12:00, հյուրերին չի հետաքրքրում, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ  է նրանց համար: երբեմն տանտիկինները մրցում են «կպնում» թե ով ուտելիքների ավելի շատ տեսականի  կպատրաստի… 
Կարելի է եզրակացնել որ ամենից լավ կարգավիճակում են գտնվում հյուրերը, դրա համար էլ արժե ամանորյա գիշերն անցկացնել հաճելի մարդկանց միջավայրում մի տեղ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ մատուցվում է պատրաստի վիճակում  :Hands Up:    իսկ ովքեր հնարավորություն չունեն, պետք էլ չի խոզի բուդ առնեն  պարտքով  զուտ ցուցադրականի համար, կարևորը որ մարդիկ ուրախ դիմաորեն տարին, ճոխ թե  դեսերտի սեղանի շուրջ:

----------


## Aida

> դուք ինչ եք կարծում?


Ես կարծում եմ, որ Նոր Տարվան պետք է պատրաստվել հնարավորինս լավ և ճոխ: Ինչ Նոր Տարի միայն դեսերտի սեղանով: Միակ տոննա, որ հայերը քիչ թե շատ նշում են, ուզում եք դա էլ դեսերտի սեղանի վերածե՞ք: Նոր Տարին պետք է դիմավորել առատ և ճոխ սեղանի շուրջ, ընկերական ուրախ շրջապատում, հայկական աշխույժ երաժշտության ներքո՝Պարելով, ծիծաղելով ու ուրախանալով մինչև լուսաբաց:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Դե հիմա ասեք, ո՞վ քանի հատ խոզի բուդ է կերել Ամանորի գիշերը 



> դուք ինչ եք կարծում?


Ես շաաաատ բացասական կարծիք ունեմ: Բացի այն, որ այդ բուդը սեղանի մեծ մասն է զբաղեցնում և ընդհանուր տեսքը գցում սեղանի ( եթե իհարկե նրբաճաշակորեն է զարդարված սեղանը, այլ ոչ թե հայավարի՝ ով ինչ ունի ու ինչքան ունի), նաև անհամ բան է... Երևի հայերիս  մոտ համի զգայարանները թերի են զարգացել, որ միայն մսեղենի համն ենք նախընտրում : Ասեմ, որ այդ հիմար սովորությունը սփյուռքի հայերի (մեծամասնության) մոտ էլ է պահպանված... ուժաս

----------


## Մանե

> Դե հիմա ասեք, ո՞վ քանի հատ խոզի բուդ է կերել Ամանորի գիշերը 
> Ես շաաաատ բացասական կարծիք ունեմ: Բացի այն, որ այդ բուդը սեղանի մեծ մասն է զբաղեցնում և ընդհանուր տեսքը գցում սեղանի ( եթե իհարկե նրբաճաշակորեն է զարդարված սեղանը, այլ ոչ թե հայավարի՝ ով ինչ ունի ու ինչքան ունի), նաև անհամ բան է...


Բայց չէ որ բուդն էլ կարող ես նրբաճաշակորեն ձևավորել և նույնիսկ այն կարող է տեսք հաղորդել սեղանին

----------


## Մարիաննա

Համարում եմ, որ սխալ է: Ավելի լավ այդ նույն գումարով՝ ընտանիքով կամ ընկերներով գնաք մի ռեստորան, կենդանի երաժշտության ներքո հավեսով քեֆ անեք ու հետ գաք տուն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե հիմա ասեք, ո՞վ քանի հատ խոզի բուդ է կերել Ամանորի գիշերը 
> 
> Ես շաաաատ բացասական կարծիք ունեմ: Բացի այն, որ այդ բուդը սեղանի մեծ մասն է զբաղեցնում և ընդհանուր տեսքը գցում սեղանի ( եթե իհարկե նրբաճաշակորեն է զարդարված սեղանը, այլ ոչ թե հայավարի՝ ով ինչ ունի ու ինչքան ունի), նաև անհամ բան է... Երևի հայերիս  մոտ համի զգայարանները թերի են զարգացել, որ միայն մսեղենի համն ենք նախընտրում : Ասեմ, որ այդ հիմար սովորությունը սփյուռքի հայերի (մեծամասնության) մոտ էլ է պահպանված... ուժաս


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։  :Hands Up:  
Մենք ամանորին երբեք խոզի բուդ չենք պատրաստում։ Ճիշտ է, մեր ընտանիքում մայրիկիցս բացի, ոչ ոք մսեղեն ընդհանրապես չի ուտում, բայց մի ժամանակ, երբ ուտում էինք, էլի չէինք դնում սեղանին։ Եթե նույնիսկ ուտեի, բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր ուտեստ չէի համարի խոզի բուդը։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է պարտքով նման ճոխություն ապահովելուն, ապա որոշակիորեն սխալ եմ համարում պարտքերի գնով դրան հասնելուն։

----------


## Taurus

մեր տան խոզի բուդը, սաղ ես եմ կերել, մնացել ա կեսից քիչ, բայց էլի ես եմ ուտելու, որովհետև *խոզ եմ* :Tongue:  
Բայց քանի որսառը ուտեստներ չեմ սիրում, մի հատ ձև եմ գտել, կտրում եմ մի կտոր (շերտ), կտրտում եմ ու թավայի մեջ յուղով 5 րոպե տապակում, փաթաթում եմ լավաշով, կետցհուպով կանաչիով, սոխով, դառնում ա շաուրմա :Smile:

----------


## Guest

Խոզի բուդ…  :Think:  

Անճաշակությոան գագաթնակետ հանդիսացող ուտեստ: Մեծ, անհարմար, տգեղ: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պարքով փող վերցնելու, ցուցադրական և քաղքենական ինչ-որ նպատակով` ցույց տալու, որ դու այսքանը կարաս… ամոթել ա:

----------


## Malu

Ինչ էլ, որ ասեք, միևնույն է, բոլորիս տներում մյուս տարի էլ անպայման խոզի բուդը կլինի սեղանի անպակաս մասնիկը, որովհետև հայ ենք… և հետո էտքան էլ վատ չէ խոզի բուդ դնելը, եթե պատրոսվում է իսկապես ճիշտ բաղադրատոմսով, ապա շատ համեղ է…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ էլ, որ ասեք, միևնույն է, *բոլորիս* տներում մյուս տարի էլ անպայման խոզի բուդը կլինի սեղանի անպակաս մասնիկը, որովհետև հայ ենք… և հետո էտքան էլ վատ չէ խոզի բուդ դնելը, եթե պատրոսվում է իսկապես ճիշտ բաղադրատոմսով, ապա շատ համեղ է…


Բայց մեր տանը երբեք չի եղել ու չի էլ լինի, այդ ինչպե՞ս բոլորիս տներում էլ կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## Guest

> Բայց մեր տանը երբեք չի եղել ու չի էլ լինի, այդ ինչպե՞ս բոլորիս տներում էլ կլինի


Նույնը ես էի ուզում ասեի, մեր տանն էլ չի եղել: Բոլորը ասացը դա այնքան էլ, բոլորը չեն :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

Մեր տանն էլ խոզի բուդ չի եղել: Վրաստանում գոճի են դնում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այսինքն, Վրաստանում բդի տիրոջը չեն անտեսում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժողովուրդ, հայ ազգի հիշողություններում դեռ թարմ են մութ ու ցուրտ, սոված և տխուր տարիները, էս ամեն ինչը, խոզի բուդը, եսիմ ինչը, դրա արդյունքն են: Հայերի համար Նոր Տարին ուղղակի առիթ է, որպեսզի գոնե տարին մեկ անգամ մի քիչ քեֆ անեն, ուրախանան: Բայց համոզված եմ, կգան ժամանակներ, երբ ամեն մի առիթով հայ ժողովուրդը հնարավորություն կունենա սեղանին խոզի բուդ դնել, այ այդ ժամանակ կարելի է անդրադառնալ այս թեմային, թե արժի հատկապես Ամանորին խոզի բուդ դնել սեղանին, թե մնա մի ուրիշ առիթով:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ որ հարցնեք, ընդհանրապես սեղանին (ոչ միայն Նոր տարվա) ոչ մի կենդանի արարած (իսկ մեռած՝ առավել ևս) չպետք է լինի։  :Nono:   :Tomato:  Բայց դե ինձ հարցնողն ո՞վ է...  :Sad:   Մենակ մեր տանն ու էլի մի քանի տներ գիտեմ, որ այդպես է։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Բայց չէ որ բուդն էլ կարող ես նրբաճաշակորեն ձևավորել և նույնիսկ այն կարող է տեսք հաղորդել սեղանին


Յուրաքանչյուր անճաշակություն կարելի է ճաշակով մատուցել, բայց դրանից անճաշակությունը ճաշակ չի դառնա, այլ ընդամենը... մատուցման ձևը կգնահատվի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԲԴԻ ՎԱՃԱՌՔԸ ՍԿՍՎԵԼ Է*[13:03] 03 Դեկտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> ՚Երեւանյան շուկայիՙ` ԳՈՒՄ-ի ետնամասում, մսի վաճառքով զբաղվողները վստահեցնում են, որ օրը 7-ից 10 խոզի բուդ են վաճառում: Իսկ խոզի բդի առեւտուրը սկսել է դեռ նոյեմբերի կեսերից: Մսավաճառների խոսքերով, իրենք օրեկան վաճառում են 700-ից 800 կգ խոզի միս եւ* սա նախորդ տարիների համեմատ լավ ցուցանիշ է*:


Սենց որ գնա մի քանի տարի հետո բդի դեֆիցիտ ա լինելու: Կա՞ արդյոք այլընտրանք բդին:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Սենց որ գնա մի քանի տարի հետո բդի դեֆիցիտ ա լինելու: Կա՞ արդյոք այլընտրանք բդին:


Հունվարյան խոզերը անթացուպերով (կաստիլներով) են ման գալի չէ՞  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հունվարյան խոզերը անթացուպերով (կաստիլներով) են ման գալի չէ՞


հա, բա երկու հատ բդի համար, հո եքա անասունին չե՞ն մոռթելու

----------


## Վարպետ

> հա, բա երկու հատ բդի համար, հո եքա անասունին չե՞ն մոռթելու


Բա ես գիտեի մոռթում են...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սենց որ գնա մի քանի տարի հետո բդի դեֆիցիտ ա լինելու: Կա՞ արդյոք այլընտրանք բդին:


վերնագիրը կարդացի, մտածեցի՝ էս ինչ էր? :Think:  հետո տեսա բաժին՝ զվարճալի: Արդեն կարելի էր հեղինակի անունը չկարդալ :LOL:  մենակ դու կարայիր սենց թեմա բացեիր :LOL: 

բդին այլընտրանք? ախր էդ բդամոլությունը մեր ազգի երակներով ա հոսում :LOL:

----------


## aerosmith

քանի որ սենց թեմա կա , չկարացա չգրեմ։ ուրեմն եսօր յանի նյութագիտության լաբորատորի ենք նստած, էդ լաբարանտկեքը համարյա 80 րոպե, նստաց իրանց բնում բդի թեման էին քննարկում, թե էս տարի ով քանի կիլո ա առնելու։ 
-Չե այ Գոհար ջան մերոնք սաղ սիրում են բուդ, ոնցոր ամբողջ տարին սպասեն Նոր տարվա որ բուդ առնենք ուտեն. չէ երևի մի 10-12 կիլանոց առնեմ;
-էէէէէէէ, Էլյա ջան մերոնք ոչ մեկն էլ չեն սիրում, ոնց առնում ենք ընենց էլ վերջում թափում ենք, բայց ախր ինչքան ել չսիրեն պտի առնեմ չէ՞։ մարդ-մուրդ կգա ամոթա։

Չնայած ուրիշների խոսակցությունը չեն լսում, բայց դե էս ընենց խոսակցություն էր որ չլսել չէր ըլնի :Nono: , չեք պատկերացնի ամբողջ խումբը ոնց էր ցխվել էդ ժամանակ։
մի կողմից լսում էինք,  :Ok:   :Ok:  , մյուս կողմից էլ ցխվում :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> քանի որ սենց թեմա կա , չկարացա չգրեմ։ ուրեմն եսօր յանի նյութագիտության լաբորատորի ենք նստած, էդ լաբարանտկեքը համարյա 80 րոպե, նստաց իրանց բնում բդի թեման էին քննարկում, թե էս տարի ով քանի կիլո ա առնելու։ 
> -Չե այ Գոհար ջան մերոնք սաղ սիրում են բուդ, ոնցոր ամբողջ տարին սպասեն Նոր տարվա որ բուդ առնենք ուտեն. չէ երևի մի 10-12 կիլանոց առնեմ;
> -էէէէէէէ, Էլյա ջան մերոնք ոչ մեկն էլ չեն սիրում, ոնց առնում ենք ընենց էլ վերջում թափում ենք, բայց ախր ինչքան ել չսիրեն պտի առնեմ չէ՞։ մարդ-մուրդ կգա ամոթա։
> 
> Չնայած ուրիշների խոսակցությունը չեն լսում, բայց դե էս ընենց խոսակցություն էր որ չլսել չէր ըլնի, չեք պատկերացնի ամբողջ խումբը ոնց էր ցխվել էդ ժամանակ։
> մի կողմից լսում էինք,   , մյուս կողմից էլ ցխվում


սա դասի ժամին? :LOL:  դասախոսներին ենթարկել օստրակիզմի :Angry2: 
երեխեք, բայց ում տուն գնում ես, էդ անտեր բուդը սեղանին դրած ա :LOL:  մերոնք էլ ամեն տարի կառնեն, ամեն տարի կասեմ՝ յախք :Bad:

----------


## Kita

> սա դասի ժամին? դասախոսներին ենթարկել օստրակիզմի
> երեխեք, բայց ում տուն գնում ես, էդ անտեր բուդը սեղանին դրած ա մերոնք էլ ամեն տարի կառնեն, ամեն տարի կասեմ՝ յախք


Արի մեր տուն :LOL: 
Ես մամային կտեգորիկ արգելում եմ էս արդեն փ տարի բուդ առնել :LOL:  Չնայած մաման մսի մանյակ է :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> սա դասի ժամին? դասախոսներին ենթարկել օստրակիզմի
> երեխեք, բայց ում տուն գնում ես, էդ անտեր բուդը սեղանին դրած ա մերոնք էլ ամեն տարի կառնեն, ամեն տարի կասեմ՝ յախք


Ու ամենակարևոր պահը, ում տոււն մտնում ես զաստավիտով  պիտի իրանց բդից պտի ուտել տան; Ասում ես, բա "շնորհակալություն, մենք լաաավ կերած ենք, մի հատ կոֆե խմենք հելնենք, պըտի դեռ մեր Գևորենց տուն էլ մտնենք, էս տարի իրա պապու առաջին տարին ա": Ասում են, բա "չէ, մինչև մեր բդից չփորձեք, չեք գնա", ասում ես, բա "մենք էլ ենք էս տարի բուդ սարքել", ասում են բա "չէ, մերն ուրիշ ա":

Ավելացվել է 45 վայրկյան անց



> Արի մեր տուն
> Ես մամային կտեգորիկ արգելում եմ էս արդեն փ տարի բուդ առնել Չնայած մաման մսի մանյակ է


Այսինքն, բա դուք ի՞նչ եք ուտում, որ բուդ չեք ուտում;

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արի մեր տուն
> Ես մամային կտեգորիկ արգելում եմ էս արդեն փ տարի բուդ առնել Չնայած մաման մսի մանյակ է


բա տան մյուս անդամները ոնց են համոզվում?

մի տարի ես էլ էի համոզել, որ չառնեն, արդեն դրա փոխարեն ուրիշ ճաշատեսակներ էին պատրաստում, մեկ էլ մեր բարեկամը գյուղից ուղարկեց էդ  էդ էդ բուդը :Bad: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Այսինքն, բա դուք ի՞նչ եք ուտում, որ բուդ չեք ուտում;


Տրիբուն ջան ինչու՞ քիչ բան կա սեղանին դնելու :Wink: 
Ես ընդհանրապես զարմանում եմ, թե ինչի եթե ասենք բուդ չկա ուրեմն բան չկա, ոնց որ Նոր տարին հատուկ բդի համար է ու հատուկ պիտի սեղանին լինի, ախր պիտի ուղղակի ուրախանանք ու նշենք ու դրա համար բդի առկայությունը պարտադիր չէ :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> բա տան մյուս անդամները ոնց են համոզվում?
> 
> մի տարի ես էլ էի համոզել, որ չառնեն, արդեն դրա փոխարեն ուրիշ ճաշատեսակներ էին պատրաստում, մեկ էլ մեր բարեկամը գյուղից ուղարկեց էդ  էդ էդ բուդը


Դե քույրիկս հեչ պետքն էլ չի, տատիկս էտ գործերում չի խառնվում :Smile: 
Նոր տարվա պատրաստություններով ու գնումներով էլ ես ու մաման ենք զբաղվում :Smile:  Այնպես որ մաման իմ կողմից ճնշման է ենթարկվում :LOL: 
Ես ուղղակի էտ անտերի սարքելու պրոցեսից էլ եմ ներվայնանում :Bad:

----------


## aerosmith

ու մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, չնայած էսի պտի նաև "ՄԵՆԱԿ ՀԱՅԵՐԸ" թեմայում էլ գրվի;
մենակ հայերն են որ ամեն տարի, չգիտեմ որ մի եզան գեղից են նոր ռեցեպտ իմանում էդ բուդը սարքելու, ու ամեն տարի նոր ռեցեպտով են սարքում։ ու որ մեկի տուն էս գնում ասում էս չե ես բուդ չեմ սիրում , կամ էլ մեր տունն էլ կա, մեկել կասեն
-վաաաաայ որ չուտես կնեղանամ, էս տարի նոր ռեցեպտով եմ սարքել :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Դե էդ բուդը հարմար բան ա  :Smile:  Գնում ես մեկի տուն որ երկար-բարակ ինչ որ բաներ չուտես մի կտոր բդի մսով սահմանափակվում ես  :Smile:  տոլմա-մոլմայի հավես ով ունի  :Smile:  

Զվարճալի մի դեպք էլ ես հիշեցի.. անցած տարի ընկերներից մեկի համար բուդ էինք ուզում առնեինք.. մսի խանութներով շրջում էինք. Մտանք մի խանութ, մսավաճառը կլիներ մի 55-60 տարեկան տղամարդ, մեկ էլ էս մեր ընկերներից մեկն ասեց "Հորոխպեր, էս բդերդ ինչ ես ասում..?"  :Jpit: ))))))  Հորոխպերը ինչ-որ բան ասեց բայց հնարավոր չէր լսել որովհետև ամբողջ խանութը արդեն ծիծաղից պառկել էր գետնին... Ճ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հա լավ բուդիկա էլի, թող սեղանի կերնտրոնում լռվցնի, ուղղակի մարդիկ պետք ա առնեն ոչ թե պրեստիժի համար, որ ամոթ չլինի , այլ ուտելու համար... Բա հո գլխավոր  բլյուդը լօօլ դոլման չի՞ լինելու, պիտի մի բան սեղանի կենտրոնում պսպղա  :LOL: 
Չմտածեք բդամոլ եմ  :LOL: , ես միս չեմ ուտում  :Blush:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան ինչու՞ քիչ բան կա սեղանին դնելու
> Ես ընդհանրապես զարմանում եմ, թե ինչի եթե ասենք բուդ չկա ուրեմն բան չկա, ոնց որ Նոր տարին հատուկ բդի համար է ու հատուկ պիտի սեղանին լինի, ախր պիտի ուղղակի ուրախանանք ու նշենք ու դրա համար բդի առկայությունը պարտադիր չէ


Կիտա ջան, չարաչար սխալվում ես: Նախ բուդ ուտելը, հատկապես նոր տարուն, դարավոր ազգային ազատագրական ավանդույթ է, որը չի կարելի կորցնել: 

Հետո, իրոք, բա որ բուդ չեք ուտում, ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի ուտեք: Մենակ չասես էլի բլինչիկ: 

Ու ես կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակն է, որ պաշտոնապես ասենք հունվարի երեքը կամ չորսը, հայտարարվի բդի տոն, ու լինի ոչ աշխատանքային օր: Ու նաև վաղուց ժամանակն է, որ փոքր բդիկներ հայտնվեն վաճառքում՝ տոնածառից կախելու համար:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Հա լավ բուդիկա էլի, թող սեղանի կերնտրոնում լռվցնի, ուղղակի մարդիկ պետք ա առնեն ոչ թե պրեստիժի համար, որ ամոթ չլինի , այլ ուտելու համար... Բա հո գլխավոր  բլյուդը լօօլ դոլման չի՞ լինելու, պիտի մի բան սեղանի կենտրոնում պսպղա 
> Չմտածեք բդամոլ եմ , ես միս չեմ ուտում


Ժոժիկ ջան, շատ իզուր, որ չես ուտում: էս տարվանից կամաց-կամաց սկսի:

----------


## Kita

> Կիտա ջան, չարաչար սխալվում ես: Նախ բուդ ուտելը, հատկապես նոր տարուն, դարավոր ազգային ազատագրական ավանդույթ է, որը չի կարելի կորցնել: 
> 
> Հետո, իրոք, բա որ բուդ չեք ուտում, ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի ուտեք: Մենակ չասես էլի բլինչիկ: 
> 
> Ու ես կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակն է, որ պաշտոնապես ասենք հունվարի երեքը կամ չորսը, հայտարարվի բդի տոն, ու լինի ոչ աշխատանքային օր: Ու նաև վաղուց ժամանակն է, որ փոքր բդիկներ հայտնվեն վաճառքում՝ տոնածառից կախելու համար:


Վայ Տրիբուն :LOL: 
Լսի ես բլնչիկ չեմ սիրում :Smile:  Ես սալաթներն եմ սիրում ու ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր նոր բաները :Smile: 
Դրա համար միշտ լիքը սալաթներ եմ սարքում :Smile: 
Ուրեմն էս մի ամիսա պասուս տոլմա է սիրտս ուզում :LOL:  ախր երբեք տենց չեմ սիրել, երեկ քրոջս ասացի, ասումա համբերի Նոր տարին կգա, կուտես :LOL:  հիմա անհամբեր սպասում եմ :Wink: 
Չգիտեի, որ ավանդույթ է :Smile:  ամեն դեպքում մեկ է, ինձ համար դա գլխավորը չէ :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Նոր Տարվա ուտելիքներից մենակ բլինչիկն եմ սիրում :Love: , նենց հավես զակուսկի ա ըլնում :Drinks:  :Good:  :Nyam:  :Pardon: 

Ավելացվել է 49 վայրկյան անց
Իսկ բուդ տոլմա և այլն չէէ ուտելու բան չեն :Bad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեի, որ ավանդույթ է ամեն դեպքում մեկ է, ինձ համար դա գլխավորը չէ


Փաստորեն դու դեմ ես ազգային ավանդույթները, պահպանելուն ու սերունդների փոպանցելուն: 

Սալաթը, դա քձիբ եվրոպացիների ուտելիք է, Կիտա ջան: Բուդ կերեք, բուդ…

----------


## Belle

ակումբի բուսակերներ եկեք տեսեք ստեղ ինչ ա կատարվու~~~~մ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  մորթում, ուտում..  :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ակումբի բուսակերներ եկեք տեսեք ստեղ ինչ ա կատարվու~~~~մ    մորթում, ուտում..


Ինչի խոզը ինչ ա, բույս չի՞:

----------


## Kita

> Փաստորեն դու դեմ ես ազգային ավանդույթները, պահպանելուն ու սերունդների փոպանցելուն: 
> 
> Սալաթը, դա քձիբ եվրոպացիների ուտելիք է, Կիտա ջան: Բուդ կերեք, բուդ…


Ուրեմն Տրիբուն ջան նախ սալաթը ամենից առաջ ուտելիք է և հետո արդեն *քձիբ եվրոպացիների ուտելիք*: Ինչու՞ դու միայն զուտ հայկական  խոհանոց ես օգտագործում կամ ինչու միայն եվրոպակա սալաթներ կան :Smile: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է կողմ կամ դեմ լինելուն ավանդույթներին, ապա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով և ինձ համար այդ ավանդույթը մեծ դեր չի խաղում, դրանից հաստատ մեր ազգը չի կործանվի ու հաստատ դրանից ավելի կարևոր ավանդույթներ կան, որ պետք է պահպանվեմ ու որոնք աչքաթող են արվում, հիմա մտքիս չի գալիս օրինակ :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում ահավոր եմ ջղայնանում, երբ շատ ընտանիքներ, իրենց կաշվից ելնելով, էտ բուդը առնում ու դնում եմ :Smile:  ու արդեն այստեղ ավանդույթի հարցը չէ, այլ ոնց ասվեց թեմայում ամոթ է կամ նոր տարուն պիտի բուդ լինի սեղանին..... :Smile: 
Այսքանը :Wink:  էլ ծավալվելու կարիք չկա :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրեմն Տրիբուն ջան նախ սալաթը ամենից առաջ ուտելիք է և հետո արդեն *քձիբ եվրոպացիների ուտելիք*: Ինչու՞ դու միայն զուտ հայկական  խոհանոց ես օգտագործում կամ ինչու միայն եվրոպակա սալաթներ կան
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է կողմ կամ դեմ լինելուն ավանդույթներին, ապա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով և ինձ համար այդ ավանդույթը մեծ դեր չի խաղում, դրանից հաստատ մեր ազգը չի կործանվի ու հաստատ դրանից ավելի կարևոր ավանդույթներ կան, որ պետք է պահպանվեմ ու որոնք աչքաթող են արվում, հիմա մտքիս չի գալիս օրինակ
> Ամեն դեպքում ահավոր եմ ջղայնանում, երբ շատ ընտանիքներ, իրենց կաշվից ելնելով, էտ բուդը առնում ու դնում եմ ու արդեն այստեղ ավանդույթի հարցը չէ, այլ ոնց ասվեց թեմայում ամոթ է կամ նոր տարուն պիտի բուդ լինի սեղանին.....
> Այսքանը էլ ծավալվելու կարիք չկա


Կիտա ջան, մեր պապերը բուծել, պահել ու մեծացրել են խոզերին, որ մեզ փոխանցել նոր տարուն բուդ ուտելու այդ գեղեցիկ ավանդույթը, իսկ դու դրան դեմ ես: 

Ես կարծում եմ նույնիսկ, որ դու հատկապես չես սիրում խոզի պես առաքինի կենդանուն: Նայի, բոլոր կճղակավորներն էլ մեզ միս են տալիս, որոշները նույնիսկ կաթ, իսկ բուդ տալիս է միայն խոզը:

----------


## Kita

> Կիտա ջան, մեր պապերը բուծել, պահել ու մեծացրել են խոզերին, որ մեզ փոխանցել նոր տարուն բուդ ուտելու այդ գեղեցիկ ավանդույթը, իսկ դու դրան դեմ ես: 
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ նույնիսկ, որ դու հատկապես չես սիրում խոզի պես առաքինի կենդանուն: Նայի, բոլոր կճղակավորներն էլ մեզ միս են տալիս, որոշները նույնիսկ կաթ, իսկ բուդ տալիս է միայն խոզը:


Ես առհասարակ բոլոր կենդանիներին սիրում եմ :Smile: 
Ես ասացի, որ դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է, որ ես ոչ մեկի վզին չեմ փաթաթում :Wink:

----------


## Moon

Անկեղծ ասած ես շաաաաաատ եմ սիրում էդ բուդը...ու ինձ այլընտրանք պետք չի :Tongue: 
հե հե...սաղ օրը բդի վրա նստած եմ...չաղ մեռնում եմ... :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

ամենաԶվարճալին էս թեմայում էն ա, որ մարդիկ մտածում են, թե Տրիբունը լուրջ ա խոսում :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բայց ճիշտ ա, էլի, ի՞նչ եք ուզում էդ խեղճ խոզի բդերից։ Իսկ մարդու բուդ փորձե՞լ եք: Համոզված եմ, որ շատ ավելի համով է։  :Nyam:  Մարդ բուծեք, մարդու բդերով զարդարեք Նոր տարվա սեղանները։  :Hands Up: 

Ի դեպ, խոզի բդի մասին թեմա կար Ակումբում։ Մնում ա պարզել, թե որտեղ ա...  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց ճիշտ ա, էլի, ի՞նչ եք ուզում էդ խեղճ խոզի բդերից։ Իսկ մարդու բուդ փորձե՞լ եք: Համոզված եմ, որ շատ ավելի համով է։  Մարդ բուծեք, մարդու բդերով զարդարեք Նոր տարվա սեղանները։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, խոզի բդի մասին թեմա կար Ակումբում։ Մնում ա պարզել, թե որտեղ ա...


Իրոք՝ հրաշալի գաղափար է: Կարելի է Չինաստանից ներմուծել. իրենք շատ են, չի նկատվի: «Ինպըռտնի չինական ապխտած *ԱԶԴՐ*: Մատղաշ, էգ ազիատ ա, մուորըս ազիզ արև  :Jpit: »:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց ճիշտ ա, էլի, ի՞նչ եք ուզում էդ խեղճ խոզի բդերից։ Իսկ մարդու բուդ փորձե՞լ եք: Համոզված եմ, որ շատ ավելի համով է։  Մարդ բուծեք, մարդու բդերով զարդարեք Նոր տարվա սեղանները։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, խոզի բդի մասին թեմա կար Ակումբում։ Մնում ա պարզել, թե որտեղ ա...


Լօլ մարդուն որ անցանք կարողա մենակ բդերով զարդարելով չբավարարվեք ժող :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իրոք՝ հրաշալի գաղափար է: Կարելի է Չինաստանից ներմուծել. իրենք շատ են, չի նկատվի: «Ինպըռտնի չինական ապխտած *ԱԶԴՐ*: Մատղաշ, էգ ազիատ ա, մուորըս ազիզ արև »:


Չինացիների... Դու էլ հո չասեցիր։ Մեկը դու, օրինակ, էդ լղար չինացիների սմքած բդերից կուտեի՞ր։  :LOL:  Ամերիկացիների բդեր են պետք, որ մսալի լինի։

----------


## ivy

> Չինացիների... Դու էլ հո չասեցիր։ Մեկը դու, օրինակ, էդ լղար չինացիների սմքած բդերից կուտեի՞ր։  Ամերիկացիների բդեր են պետք, որ մսալի լինի։


Սիրտս նենց սկսեց խառնել...  :Bad:  Կլինի՞ նորից անցնեք խոզերի բդերը քննարկելուն:  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

ժողովուրդ էնենց նոստալգիա մոտս առաջացավ էդ խոզի բդի..
թերևս 60-ականներից հետո չեմ կերել..
էստեղ Նոր Տարուն ինչքան Հայի տուն եմ գնացել - բուդ չկա սեղանին.. երևի թանկությունիցա..  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչի խոզը ինչ ա, բույս չի՞:


կաստիլներով քայլող բույս ա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ճիշտ ա, էլի, ի՞նչ եք ուզում էդ խեղճ խոզի բդերից։ *Իսկ մարդու բուդ փորձե՞լ եք:* Համոզված եմ, որ շատ ավելի համով է։  Մարդ բուծեք, մարդու բդերով զարդարեք Նոր տարվա սեղանները։


Ընկեր, մարդու բուդը փորձում են ժիվո վիաճակում, ոչ թե քոքից կտրած ու փռի մեջ ժարիտ արած: Ֆուուուու  :LOL: 

Օրինակ ես դեմ չեմ գեղեցիկ կանացի բդին,  բայց միայն այն դեպքում եթե այդ բուդը գտնվում է շարժման մեջ, և այդ բդին քիփ կողքից ընկերակցում է մեկ այլ, նույնքան գեղեցիկ բուդի: Այդ դեպքում նախընտրում եմ, որ բուդը, լիմոնի կտորների ու նռան հատիկների փոխարեն, ծածկված լինի նայլոնով: Իսկ ինչպես գիտենք դեռ դպրոցից, նայլոն ուտել չի կարելի: 




> Ի դեպ, խոզի բդի մասին թեմա կար Ակումբում։ Մնում ա պարզել, թե որտեղ ա...


Ես էլ էի կարծում, որ պիտի անպայման լինի: Բայց ման եկա ու չգտա:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Սիրտս նենց սկսեց խառնել...  Կլինի՞ նորից անցնեք խոզերի բդերը քննարկելուն:


Կլինի…

Օրինակ դուք որ բուդը դնում եք սեղանին, էն ծերի ոսկորին փայլուն բանձիկ կապում եք, թե՞ ոչ:

Ուշքս գնում ա բանձիկով բդի համար: Մեկ-մեկ քիչ ա մնում բդի փոխարեն բանձիկն ուտեմ: Համ էլ դպրոցական տարիներս եմ հիշում, երբ դասարանի աղջիկների մազերը պարտադիր երկու կողմից հավաքվում էին, ու երկու հատ ամեն կողմից գլխիս չափ բանձիկ էին կապում: Հիշու՞մ եք, էն քյալամի պես սպիտակ մեծ բանձիկներ կային:

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ մեր տանը ոչ մի Նոր Տարի Բուդ չենք դրել սեղանին։ :Tongue:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

բուդը հլա լավա, բա որ են խեղճ խոզի գոճին են եփում ու սաղ–սալամթ դնում սեղանին… բերանին էլ մի խնձոր են կոխում, իբր թե սատկացնելուց կայֆ են բռնել վրեն  :Sad:  խեղճ գոճին… որնց էր լացում ու ասում «Լուտո՛ էտ գործը մի՛ արա…»

----------


## Արշակ

Խոզուկը խո՜րոված,
Խոզուկը տա՜պակած,
Խոզուկն էլ էր ուզում ապրե՜լ…

Բայց նրան բռնեցին, 
Կախաղան հանեցին,
Դանակը փորը կոխեցին։
 :Russian: 

Հիշո՞ւմ եք էս հին հայկական բլատնոյ երգը։

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Խոզուկը խո՜րոված,
> Խոզուկը տա՜պակած,
> Խոզուկնել էր ուզում ապրե՜լ…
> 
> Բայց նրան բռնեցին, 
> Կախաղան հանեցին,
> Դանակը փորը կոխեցին։
> 
> 
> Հիշո՞ւմ եք էս հին հայկական բլատնոյ երգը։


Հա ախպերս  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բուդը հլա լավա, բա որ են խեղճ խոզի գոճին են եփում ու սաղ–սալամթ դնում սեղանին… բերանին էլ մի խնձոր են կոխում, իբր թե սատկացնելուց կայֆ են բռնել վրեն  խեղճ գոճին… որնց էր լացում ու ասում «Լուտո՛ էտ գործը մի՛ արա…»


Հակոբ  ջան, էս իմ բդի թեման ա, մի փչացրու: Եթե ուզում ես առանձին գոջիի թեմա բացի, խնձորն էլ հետը:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Խոզուկը խո՜րոված,
> Խոզուկը տա՜պակած,
> Խոզուկն էլ էր ուզում ապրե՜լ…
> 
> Բայց նրան բռնեցին, 
> Կախաղան հանեցին,
> Դանակը փորը կոխեցին։
> 
> 
> Հիշո՞ւմ եք էս հին հայկական բլատնոյ երգը։


Ու դու, չափահաս մարդ մը,  մինչև հիմա էդ երգի ազդեցության տակ ես՝ «խոզուկն էլ է ապրել ուզում»  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

իմիջիայլոց, մեր մոտ մի հատ մսի կոմբինակ կա, օրական 15 000 խոզ են մորթում:
լրիվ ցիկլ կոնվեյր ա: Մի կողմից մտնում ա, ու քնացնում են, մյուս կողմից փաթեթավորված դուրս  ա գալիս 
/առանց ծիծաղիկի կամ լացելիքի/

----------


## Ձայնալար

> իմիջիայլոց, մեր մոտ մի հատ մսի կոմբինակ կա, օրական 15 000 խոզ են մորթում:
> լրիվ ցիկլ կոնվեյր ա: Մի կողմից մտնում ա, ու քնացնում են, մյուս կողմից փաթեթավորված դուրս  ա գալիս 
> /առանց ծիծաղիկի կամ լացելիքի/


Հայաստանի վրա են աշխատում դրանք, հազիվ էլ հասցնեն նոր տարվա բդերը բավարարեն  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. «Ամանորի խոզի բուդ...» և «Բդամոլություն» թեմաները միացվել են իրար ընդհանուր «Ամանորի խոզի բուդ ... Բդամոլություն» վերնագրով:*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օրինակ դուք որ բուդը դնում եք սեղանին, էն ծերի ոսկորին փայլուն բանձիկ կապում եք, թե՞ ոչ:
> 
> Ուշքս գնում ա բանձիկով բդի համար: Մեկ-մեկ քիչ ա մնում բդի փոխարեն բանձիկն ուտեմ:


 :LOL:  Ու ամենահամով մասը հենց բանծիկն ա, չէ՞։  :Hands Up:   :LOL: 




> Համ էլ դպրոցական տարիներս եմ հիշում, երբ դասարանի աղջիկների մազերը պարտադիր երկու կողմից հավաքվում էին, ու երկու հատ ամեն կողմից գլխիս չափ բանձիկ էին կապում: Հիշու՞մ եք, էն քյալամի պես սպիտակ մեծ բանձիկներ կային:


Հա, ես էլ եմ էդ սերնդից եղել (երևի վերջին մոհիկաններից  :Jpit: ), չնայած էդ քո ասած բանծիկներից չեմ ունեցել։  :Sad:  Բայց կապողներին նենց էի նախանձում։  :Blush: 

Համ էլ եթե բանծիկների մասին ես ուզում խոսել, առանձին թեմա բացի, էս թեման բդերի մասին ա, ոչ թե բանծիկների։  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Նոր տեսա, որ թեման «Խոհանոց» բաժնում է։  :Shok:  Ինչի՞ հիման վրա։  :Xeloq:  Մի՞թե պարզ չի, որ էս թեման ավելի շատ զվարճանալու համար է, քան բուդ ուտելու։  :Huh:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իմիջիայլոց, մեր մոտ մի հատ մսի կոմբինակ կա, օրական 15 000 խոզ են մորթում:
> լրիվ ցիկլ կոնվեյր ա: Մի կողմից մտնում ա, ու քնացնում են, մյուս կողմից փաթեթավորված դուրս  ա գալիս 
> /առանց ծիծաղիկի կամ լացելիքի/


Ցիվի՞լ: Բա խոզի կյանքի իրավու՞նքը: Իջևանում օրինակ հետևի ոտերը կտրում պրոտեզ են դնում:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Համ էլ եթե բանծիկների մասին ես ուզում խոսել, առանձին թեմա բացի, էս թեման բդերի մասին ա, ոչ թե բանծիկների։


Բանձիկը նոր տարվա բդի անքակտելի մասն ա:  :Wink: 
Ես որ մեկի տուն գնամ բուդը բանձիկով չլինի մոտի չեմ գնա, ու մենակ բդին չէ, մնացած բաներին էլ մատով չեմ կպնի: 




> Նոր տեսա, որ թեման «Խոհանոց» բաժնում է։  Ինչի՞ հիման վրա։  Մի՞թե պարզ չի, որ էս թեման ավելի շատ զվարճանալու համար է, քան բուդ ուտելու։


Զվարճալիում էր բացված, բայց ղեգավարութունը տեղափոխել ու միաձուլել ա՝ բդի ու բանձիկի պես:

----------


## Արծիվ

Համեցեք ճաշակելու պատրաստածս խոզի բուդը  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

Philosopher (30.12.2010), sharick (31.12.2010), Yellow Raven (30.12.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

Ինձ կբացատրե՞ք ամանորյա սեղանին խոզի բդի պարտադիր ներկայության իմաստը :Xeloq: 
Մենք, օրինակ, բուդ չենք պատրաստում :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ կբացատրե՞ք ամանորյա սեղանին խոզի բդի պարտադիր ներկայության իմաստը
> Մենք, օրինակ, բուդ չենք պատրաստում


Կախված ա ցանկությունից, ուզում ես, պատրաստում ես, չես ուզում, պարտադիր չէ, ոչ ոք սեղանին բուդ չունենալու համար քրեական հետապնդման չի ենթարկվում :Smile:

----------

Kita (31.12.2010), Shah (30.12.2010), Արծիվ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Կախված ա ցանկությունից, ուզում ես, պատրաստում ես, չես ուզում, պարտադիր չէ, ոչ ոք սեղանին բուդ չունենալու համար քրեական հետապնդման չի ենթարկվում


 Քրեական չէ, բայց հարևանական` հա  :Smile:  գիտես թե մարդիկ բդի համը մոռանում են տարվա ընթացքում ու նոր տարուն վեր են հիշու՞մ  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (30.12.2010), Jarre (30.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Քրեական չէ, բայց հարևանական` հա


Եսիմ, ես չեմ զգացել նման բան երբևէ :Smile:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Կախված ա ցանկությունից, ուզում ես, պատրաստում ես, չես ուզում, պարտադիր չէ, ոչ ոք սեղանին բուդ չունենալու համար քրեական հետապնդման չի ենթարկվում


Լավա՝ ազատազրկումից պրծանք :Jpit: 

Բայց եթե լուրջ՝ ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ որտեղիցա՞ էդ սովորույթը բուդ դնելու, արդյո՞ք բուն հայկականա, թե էլի հարևան երկրներից փոխառնված :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Քրեական չէ, բայց հարևանական` հա  գիտես թե մարդիկ բդի համը մոռանում են տարվա ընթացքում ու նոր տարուն վեր են հիշու՞մ


Աշխարհում ամենաշատը էտ խոզի բդին եմ ատում :LOL: , բայց ամեն տարի դրա երեսն եմ տեսնում :LOL:

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010), Արծիվ (30.12.2010)

----------


## V!k

> Լավա՝ ազատազրկումից պրծանք
> 
> Բայց եթե լուրջ՝ ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ որտեղիցա՞ էդ սովորույթը բուդ դնելու, արդյո՞ք բուն հայկականա, թե էլի հարևան երկրներից փոխառնված


հայկական ավանդույթ հաստատ չի, ու ընդհանրապես խոզի միս հայերը սկսել են սենց շատ օգտագործել մոտ 20-րդ դարից սկսած. ավելի ճիշտ խորհրդային տարիներից, մինչ այդ գառան միս էին օգտագործում,իսկ խոզի բուդ շատ ավելի ուշ են սկսել,սրանից առաջ էլ հիմնականում ամբողջական խոճկոր էին դնում սեղանին,երևի դրանից էլ եկել ա,որ սկսել են խոզի բուդ դնել սեղանին

----------

Հայուհի (30.12.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Հա բայց Խոզի բուդը շատ էլ համովա   :Blush:   :Tongue: 
Մենք ամեն տարի դնում ենք, բայց նենց չի էլի, որ վերջում փչանա, հանենք թափենք. մեր տանը բդի ֆանատ կա, մեկի տեղը երկու   :Jpit:

----------

Հարդ (30.12.2010), Շինարար (30.12.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ինձ կբացատրե՞ք ամանորյա սեղանին խոզի բդի պարտադիր ներկայության իմաստը
> Մենք, օրինակ, բուդ չենք պատրաստում


Շատ սիրով բացատրեմ  :Smile:  
Բուդը շատ պարտադիր է ամանորյա սեղանի վրա քանի որ դա գեղեցկացնում է ամանորյա սեղանը և ամենակարևորը դա շատ համով և սառը (զակուսկի) է օղու համար  :Wink:

----------

stepanyanarg (31.12.2010), Ungrateful (31.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

Իսկապես շատ էլ համով է խոզի բուդը, ուղղակի պետք չէ Նոր տարին դարձնել ,,Բդի տոն,,

----------


## Արծիվ

> Լավա՝ ազատազրկումից պրծանք
> 
> Բայց եթե լուրջ՝ ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ որտեղիցա՞ էդ սովորույթը բուդ դնելու, արդյո՞ք բուն հայկականա, թե էլի հարևան երկրներից փոխառնված


Լրիվ հայկական է քանի որ բացի հայերից (ավելի ճիշտ հայաստանցիներից) ուրիշ ոչ մեկը բուդ չի դնում սեղանին, կարող եմ ասել պատրաստելու ձևն էլ չեն իմանում: Օրինակ մեր հարևան երկրներում (մուսուլմանական) ընդհանրապես խոզ չեն ուտում քանի որ նրանք տվյալ կենդանուն համարում են անմաքուր իսկ մենք հայերս շատ ենք սիրում  :Nyam:

----------

stepanyanarg (31.12.2010), Հայուհի (30.12.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Աշխարհում ամենաշատը էտ խոզի բդին եմ ատում, բայց ամեն տարի դրա երեսն եմ տեսնում


Շատ մի ատիր սիրել է պետք  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> հայկական ավանդույթ հաստատ չի, ու ընդհանրապես խոզի միս հայերը սկսել են սենց շատ օգտագործել մոտ 20-րդ դարից սկսած. ավելի ճիշտ խորհրդային տարիներից, մինչ այդ գառան միս էին օգտագործում,իսկ խոզի բուդ շատ ավելի ուշ են սկսել,սրանից առաջ էլ հիմնականում ամբողջական խոճկոր էին դնում սեղանին,երևի դրանից էլ եկել ա,որ սկսել են խոզի բուդ դնել սեղանին


Ո՞վ ասեց քեզ որհայկական ավանդույթ չի, լավ էլ կերել են, ուտում են և դեչ պետք է շարունակենք ուտել  :Wink: 
Դե խոճկորն էլ իրա հերթինա համեղ:

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ մի ատիր սիրել է պետք


Ես այլ ուտելիքներ եմ նախընտրում, ավելի համեղ ուտելիքներ, իսկ լավ օղին առանց բդի էլ լավ խմվում ա :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկապես շատ էլ համով է խոզի բուդը, ուղղակի պետք չէ Նոր տարին դարձնել ,,Բդի տոն,,


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, դա պարզապես կատակ էր:

----------


## armanaper16

Ես կարծում եմ որ պետքա անել ծախս բայց չափի մեջ :Cool:

----------


## anahit96

> Լրիվ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, դա պարզապես կատակ էր:


Հյուր են գնում,մեկը մյուսին ասումա 
-Աղջի/շատ կոպիտ ձևով/,իմ բդից չփորձեցիր....հլը տես լավնա

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010), Արծիվ (31.12.2010)

----------


## paniaG

Բդախտ :Shok:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010), stepanyanarg (31.12.2010), Հայուհի (31.12.2010)

----------


## V!k

> Ո՞վ ասեց քեզ որհայկական ավանդույթ չի, լավ էլ կերել են, ուտում են և դեչ պետք է շարունակենք ուտել 
> Դե խոճկորն էլ իրա հերթինա համեղ:


 չէ հաստատ գիտեմ, որ նախկինում խոզի միս շատ քիչ է օգտագործվել Հայաստանում,գառան ու տավարի միս է օգտագործվել հիմնականում, ու խոզի բուդ դնելն էլ նոր ա ավանդույթ դարձել...

----------


## Արծիվ

> չէ հաստատ գիտեմ, որ նախկինում խոզի միս շատ քիչ է օգտագործվել Հայաստանում,գառան ու տավարի միս է օգտագործվել հիմնականում, ու խոզի բուդ դնելն էլ նոր ա ավանդույթ դարձել...


Հա շատ ժամանակներ առաջ այդպես է եղել իսկ իմ հիշելով 1980 ականերից սկվեց խոզի մսի ավանդույթը, այնպես որ դա նոր ավանդույթ չի:

----------


## V!k

> Հա շատ ժամանակներ առաջ այդպես է եղել իսկ իմ հիշելով 1980 ականերից սկվեց խոզի մսի ավանդույթը, այնպես որ դա նոր ավանդույթ չի:


 բա ես ինչ եմ գրել՞.ես էլ եմ ետ նույն բանը ասումˋ   "խորհրդային տարիներից": Իսկ 30 տարին իմ կարծիքով ենքան էլ շատ չի, որ հին ավանդույթ համարենք :Think:

----------

